# Looking for a mechanic



## cablewarf (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a old truck 1969 f100 that needs some work done, mostly engine work. 

If anyone in the area of 9th and creighton has any free time. Let me know if you'd be willing to take a look.

Willing to pay for help


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

MOORMAN AUTONOTIVE ON CREIGHTON RD.


----------

